# My buddy General is gone



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

He went to sleep peacefully between us, but we woke up because he threw up a couple of times. Then his breathing got weird and was gone in 10 minutes. I prayed very hard last night that if he needed to go that it would be calm and peaceful and my prayer was answered. BUT my heart is completely broken. He was my best bud who loved and helped me through everything.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your loss.....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so so sorry. Glad he was able to go with his people who loved him by his side. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

I can feel your broken heart in your words.
I am SO VERY SORRY.
Glad that General was between you and your Hubby when he crossed to the Rainbow Bridge and now General is with Belle.

We are here for you.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are greeting General and Belle at the Rainbow Bridge and they will play a game of fetch.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Such sad news this morning. You were lucky to have him with you at home during his passing. Many await General's arrival to the Bridge.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about General going to the bridge.

Rest In Peace General


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nath- i am so very sorry!!!! what else is there to say..just so sad..i hope the days ahead are filled with wonderful memories to help you thru this. heartbreaking news


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Terribly sorry for your loss of General. Tough when you lose any of them but particularly so when it is that special guy or gal, the one with who you develop a unique bond. I had also followed your postings on the Sumner group...was hoping that you would had been able to get more time with him.
My thoughts are with you during this difficult period.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So very sorry that General has gone to the bridge. He was very fortunate though, to have passed so peacefully and with his humans by his side. He indeed is resting in peace.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry he passed, but glad he went easy.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. General was so blessed with such a wonderful and caring family and I'm glad that you were able to be with him when he passed. I pray that your memories of General will bring you comfort in the days and weeks ahead. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Nath
> 
> I can feel your broken heart in your words.
> I am SO VERY SORRY.
> ...


Thank you, Karen. I am so really broken and feel so alone in my heart. He was the one that always would try to make me feel better. I knew this was coming, but now that it is real.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your heartbreak, but so glad he was able to go peacefully at home, surrounded by your love.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to read abou the loss of your General. Though he may be gone from this Earth may he live on forever in your hearts and memory.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed General. Many friends await you at the bridge.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Hugs to you, and, General, godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you were with him and it was peaceful. HUGS.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

I know how hard it is to lose two beloved dogs within six weeks of one another.
General and Belle will always be with you and there for you.
My heart is broken for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear General has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. Time will heal your heart and ease the pain you are feeling. The day will come when you will be able to smile when you think of General and the special times you shared.

Godspeed sweet boy, run free, sleep softly.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry your General had to leave. But he knew you were there for him. And now he and Belle are together again. 

Rest in peace sweet General. Also Belle. 

Your hearts must be breaking. (((hugs)))


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Goodnight, good dog. Sleep soft.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry this awful disease has taken yet another beloved companion. It simply is not fair, my heart aches for you.

Godspeed good boy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry that you lost your boy. Run free at the bridge, General.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, and as others have said, so glad that you were able to be with him. I know in my heart that God wouldn't give us a gift like a dog as special as General is to you and then not have a place for him in heaven. I know they have to be chasing tennis balls in heaven, just waiting till we are with them again. 

You will never get over missing him, but I hope that in the coming weeks it gets easier for you to focus on how lucky you are to have had General in your life. There are some people who go their whole lives and never know what it's like to love and be loved by a really special dog. I hope it helps you a little to know so many people care.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss, but glad he went surrounded with your love.

Run swiftly at the Bridge General


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. RIP General


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace, General.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read of General's passing this morning....he is now at peace and and free of pain running with Belle.

RIP General.....


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thankfully he was able to be with you and go in peace. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I've been waiting for your updates each day. You had precious time with him (as we did with Sophie) to fill him up with enough love to last your lifetime, until you are with him again. My heart hurts for you, because I know what today will be like for you, and the days ahead. Sophie was such a social girl, and I know that she will greet him and show him what she's learned over this past week. I'm so sorry. Please let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in Peace*

Rest in Peace, Dear General and stay close to your Belle.
Your family loves you both, so much!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of General

Sleep softly at the bridge General


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you had to lose your best bud. It was 3 years ago yestrday that i lot my kaycee as i held her, and 4 years ago 11 days that i lot my buck as i held him. I will always remember tha they will always know i was there for them at the end as they had been with all their lives. And your general will also know this.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of your family on this very sad day. There has been so much loss on the GRF that each time this happens, it is like one of our own. We grieve with you and feel your pain. RIP General.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs and prayers going your way.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

There has been so much loss - I actually said to my husband over the weekend that maybe the "end of the world" was coming, and God was calling all of the angels back a bit early, they just happen to be mostly 4-legged and Gold......

(not that I actually believe that....just a random thought with all of the hoopla going on)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you loss...


----------



## Max's Momma (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart is with you. May General be at peace.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, although I am glad to hear he had a peaceful passing. Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you, and your family. RIP General.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss of your sweet General....prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this time..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh no!! Plelase know that we are crying with you. I'm so very sorry for your loss of General. We were praying so hard that you would have more time. This has been such a very devastating week to loose so many sweet kids. I definitely agree that perhaps it is the end of the world. Saturday was supposed to be the end of the world and it definitely *was* the end of our world.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Nath. My heart just broke for you. I'm so, so sorry. I've been following your daily updates, and was so hoping for the bounce back. It clearly wasn't to be, and I'm just comforted to know that he went peacefully, surrounded by his loving people, and everything that was good in his world.

Know that I'm thinking of you today. What a lot of sadness and loss you've experienced in the past two months.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

There are many of us going through losses in the past week.. Its a hard thing to go through.. Im still waiting to hear Chloe drop her Kong so she can get a cookie, or push her head between my legs when she wanted attention.. The hurt will get better with time, but there will always be that missing piece when you lose your heart dog..


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Nath said:


> He went to sleep peacefully between us, but we woke up because he threw up a couple of times. Then his breathing got weird and was gone in 10 minutes. I prayed very hard last night that if he needed to go that it would be calm and peaceful and my prayer was answered. BUT my heart is completely broken. He was my best bud who loved and helped me through everything.


He went the way I think we all want our dogs to go. Though his passing is going to hurt like crazy.... you really can't ask for anything better. My sincerest condolences but take comfort in knowing that he was loved and lived the life all dogs should.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw another thread this morning that talked about your General. I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words that anyone can really say at this time...though we all try because this is such a hard time. I am glad that your prayers were answered and he was able to go peacefully and with you and your husband there with him. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so heartbroken for you. As tragic as it was, I am happy General was between you and your husband in his final moments to feel your love...RIP General.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of General. It is sad that you lost him but good that he was surrounded by your love as he crossed over to the bridge. May the memories and love you shared help to heal some of your pain. My heart goes out to you and your husband in your time of loss. 

He has some amazing pups to keep him company until the day you can be together again. Run Free General, you are so loved


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost General. It's so hard. My heart does ache for you. RIP, General.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The Paws in Heaven people just came to take him away and will bring him back next week. I just did this with Belle and they remember since it was just a few weeks ago. I am saw raw even though I knew his time was coming. I will miss him so much.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear that the General's time had come. As has already been said, as your sorrow diminishes may happy memories fill the void left behind.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, you have my deepest sympathies.

May the memories of the wonderful life you've shared bring you comfort in the days ahead. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I love that picture. How did you make that? I would love a couple.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

again i am so sorry


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. It's good to hear that he passed right there with you. I'm sure he lived a great life and is chasing squirells up there in heaven waiting for you to get there. I pray that you are blessed with peace of mind. sorry for your loss


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry it was General's time to go, but so glad he went peacefully. It was his last gift to you.:smooch:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh I am so very, very sorry. There are no words to ease the heartache of losing your most special friend. And you have had so much loss in such a short time. I am glad General went peacefully surrounded by love. Rest in peace General.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about General but at least he got to leave this world on his own. Thinking of you at this sad, sad time.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of General. When I saw the title of your thread I said oh no not General too. Then I immediately thought of something you wrote in another thread that your daughter said Belle needed him. So I guess she was right! At least he stayed for some great times and some great meals. I am still jealous of some of those meals. I am glad it was peaceful and with his mommy and daddy. My thoughts will be with you and your family during your time of grief for losing your boy. Remember....Belle needed him more!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about General's passing. Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Just checking in*

Hi Nath, just stopped by to check on you. I know how terrible this loss is for you and your family. Please know that you are in so many prayers. My heart goes out to you at this tragic time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

Checking in on you and your family. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

So very sorry for this heartbreak you are going through, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I missed this thread until now, and I'm so very sorry for your loss.

General was a very, very lucky guy, lying between the people he loved most when the time came to leave this life. Most of us will not be that lucky, either for ourselves or for our fur-people.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers in this terribly difficult weekend.


----------

